# Möchte mir eine Digital Camera kaufen



## Lafu (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute nicht lachen ich suche dringend Hilfe, habe null Ahnung.Sie soll am besten auf Auto gestellt werden können und für den Alltäglichen Gebrauch sein. Preiswert

Mit Antiwackelfunktion , normalen Zoom, und kurze Videos. Muß keine Marke sein.SD Speicherkarte (weil vorhanden)
Habe bei Otto Versand geschaut aber ich weiß nicht ob das für jemanden der Anfänger ist auch funktioniert.

Ich weiß mein Text hat nicht richtig Hand und Fuß,ein Zeichen dafür das ich keine Ahnung habe.
Vieleicht kann mir jemand einen Rat geben,nur nicht kompliziert.
Danke schon mal LG Gudrun


----------



## applefan (12. Januar 2011)

Schau mal hier: 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0036GGM7U/ref=asc_df_B0036GGM7U1747965

Ich persönlich mag die Lumix-Reihe wegen ihrer Durchdachtheit.


----------



## simifj (6. Februar 2011)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, weil ich neben meiner DSLR eben so eine besitze, aber auch mit eine kompakten Canon habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht - eine Noname oder eine Pseudomarke solltest Du Dir aber verkneifen.


----------



## Scotswonder (17. Juni 2011)

Du solltest dir als erstes Gedanken machen was du fotografieren willst um auch die passende Kamera zu finden. Die Anzahl der Megapixel sind absolut zu vernachlässigen. Was wirklich zählt ist der Chip im inneren der die Fotos verarbeitet.


----------



## Helmstedter60 (10. November 2011)

Habe zu meiner DSLR noch eine Immerdabei bzw.drauf Kamera , und zwar eine alte Panasonic ,, Lumix " TZ 3 , die reicht mir vollkommen . Und man kann trotzdem noch so einiges mit anstellen...


----------

